# Für Firefox Anzeige Spenden



## scrat007 (2 November 2004)

Da ja die Aktion in Amerika ein ganzer Erfolg war gibt es jetzt in Deutschland eine Aktion in der man für eine Anzeige in einer großen Tageszeitung spenden kann.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/52828


----------



## technofreak (2 November 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,326109,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Firefox gewinnt an Fahrt
> Langsam aber stetig wächst die Zahl der Firefox-Nutzer - im gleichen Tempo,
> in dem die Zahl der Internet-Explorer-User sinkt. In einer Woche soll die Veröffentlichung
> der ersten Vollversion erfolgen - begleitet von prominent plazierten Werbekampagnen
> auch in Deutschland.


ich sehe das mit einem lachenden und einem  weinenden Auge, je weiter sich der FF verbreitet umso 
eher und schneller werden sich die IT-Ganoven aller Couleur auch dem FF "widmen" 
und die dort natürlich und zwangsläufig vorhandenen Möglichkeiten "ausschöpfen" 
Auch Mozilla und Co haben diverse Schwachstellen,  die schlicht wegen der zur Zeit noch relativ 
geringen Verbreitung (ca 5%)  für o.g Gesocks uninteressant sind. Das könnte sich aber bei größerer Verbreitung ändern. 
Mozilla und CO. sind nicht per Definition sicher, wie das fälschlicherweise behauptet wird.

http://www.firefox-kommt.de/


----------



## scrat007 (2 November 2004)

Das sehe ich auch so, solange der FF-Benutzerkreis klein ist, ist er relativ sicher, 
aber wenn ihn mehr verwenden, werden die Schwachstellen benutzt, ohne Zweifel.


----------



## BenTigger (3 November 2004)

na dann gibt es bald www.firefux-info.de für 29,-€ oder 1,86 Euro pro Min.  oder ähnliches


----------



## Counselor (3 November 2004)

Ein weiterer Vorteil des Firefox ist, daß er vom Handling her moderner ist, dh dem Benutzer angenehme Funtkionen bietet. Beim IE muß man dazu meist aufrüsten und ihn im Kontext anderer Sowftware (wie zB Lotus Notes laufen lassen). Allerdings können sich in diese Funktionen wieder Programmierfehler einschleichen, wie man letztens über das Tabbed Browsing erfahren mußte:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/52365

Wer mal den IE im Zusammenhang mit Lotus Notes testen will, kann sich den Notes Client 7.0 Beta 2 hier kostenlos herunterladen (ca. 160 MB):
Lotus Notes 7 Beta


----------

